# When to change timing belt on a Lincoln hybrid mkz 2015



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Or timing chain?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

It's a timing chain and they're supposed to be for the life of the car . If you take care of the car and do regular oil changes with a quality oil and filter you should never have to replace them (unless it's an audi tsfi lol) the guides will go before the chain . I don't think there's any known issues with the timing chain guides on the MKZ hybrid . I looked up the book time on it and it would be probably close to a $2k job to replace the chain , guides and sprockets . It's only a few hundred bucks in parts most of it is labor around 12 hours .

So basically timing chains aren't wear items but can malfunction do to bad guides or sprockets usually . If you're engine is running rough at idle or you hear rattles from the engine you probably want to take a look at it as it could be a massive bill if you ignore it and it destroys the engine


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> It's a timing chain and they're supposed to be for the life of the car . If you take care of the car and do regular oil changes with a quality oil and filter you should never have to replace them (unless it's an audi tsfi lol) the guides will go before the chain . I don't think there's any known issues with the timing chain guides on the MKZ hybrid . I looked up the book time on it and it would be probably close to a $2k job to replace the chain , guides and sprockets . It's only a few hundred bucks in parts most of it is labor around 12 hours .
> 
> So basically timing chains aren't wear items but can malfunction do to bad guides or sprockets usually . If you're engine is running rough at idle or you hear rattles from the engine you probably want to take a look at it as it could be a massive bill if you ignore it and it destroys the engine


Thank you for researching it, I couldnt find the owner manual, I was told timing belt its supposed to be changed every 100000 miles but since the hybrid uses the engine less than it could be changed at 200k miles, plus the water pump aswell, but your saying this car has a timing chain that does not need to be changed for maintenance? And what about the water pump?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy48 said:


> Thank you for researching it, I couldnt find the owner manual, I was told timing belt its supposed to be changed every 100000 miles but since the hybrid uses the engine less than it could be changed at 200k miles, plus the water pump aswell, but your saying this car has a timing chain that does not need to be changed for maintenance? And what about the water pump?


Most cars run timing chains now , my dad has a Linocln MKZ Hybrid that I sold him a few years ago with 160k miles on it now water pump hasn't failed yet but I'm sure it will before 200k . Engine runs completely smooth . Actually the car has been very problem free an O2 sensor and some replaced suspension pieces , great reliable vehicle . I could see it easily going to 250k without a major failure

In the BMW world where Waterpumps are garbage they still usually last 100 k miles . I know the older MKZ and Fusion with the V6 had a major Waterpump issue but you basically have to remove the engine to replace it . When I was looking for an MKZ I found the V6 models for a $2k all day with blown waterpumps and or thermostats but after looking into how complicated the replacement was I decided just to stay clear ..

It's a 2 hour job on the 4cyl hybrid motor


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Most cars run timing chains now , my dad has a Linocln MKZ Hybrid that I sold him a few years ago with 160k miles on it now water pump hasn't failed yet but I'm sure it will before 200k . Engine runs completely smooth . Actually the car has been very problem free an O2 sensor and some replaced suspension pieces , great reliable vehicle . I could see it easily going to 250k without a major failure
> 
> In the BMW world where Waterpumps are garbage they still usually last 100 k miles . I know the older MKZ and Fusion with the V6 had a major Waterpump issue but you basically have to remove the engine to replace it . When I was looking for an MKZ I found the V6 models for a $2k all day with blown waterpumps and or thermostats but after looking into how complicated the replacement was I decided just to stay clear ..
> 
> It's a 2 hour job on the 4cyl hybrid motor


I would change it before it fails because than there will be more issues my dad says, my mechanic says it's good to change the water pump along with the timing belt or chain because to get to the belt they have to get through all the layers anyway, is your lincoln you sold your dad a 2015? If these cars can run for 400k I'll be happy, I've heard about this with the Prius but not the Lincolns, I'm also worried about having to change the battery but was told that's more of a time thing than a miles thing


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy48 said:


> I would change it before it fails because than there will be more issues my dad says, my mechanic says it's good to change the water pump along with the timing belt or chain because to get to the belt they have to get through all the layers anyway, is your lincoln you sold your dad a 2015? If these cars can run for 400k I'll be happy, I've heard about this with the Prius but not the Lincolns, I'm also worried about having to change the battery but was told that's more of a time thing than a miles thing


2012 same basic engine though


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Timing chains can and will stretch but you will hear it long before anything devastating occurs. It will slap on startup and may or may not quiet down depending on how bad it stretches.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

You can hear it first thing in the morning, if the Chain is stretched. Only 3-5 seconds. Then it goes away.
If the Chain jumps, it is Game over.

That's what happened to my 2011 Mercedes ML Blue-Tec. Stretched Timing Chain.
Just a week after the extended warranty expired. I called the Dealer. Service Advisor estimates the Repair to be $3900.
I drive to the Dealer. Ask to talk to the Service Manager or Service Director. 
I didn't want to talk or see the Service Advisor anymore. LOL!

The Service Manager shows up, a friendly Man, open to listen to me.
I give him a Story about "been driving Mercedes for 30 years", always buy Parts (not the cars) here at your Dealership.
Finally, I ask him "We know my warranty is over, and I don't want a Freebie here. But don't you think a Timing Chain on a 2011 Mercedes with only 73000 miles should last a bit longer?"

He replies: "How about we split the Bill?"

I hand him the Key, get a Lyft Ride Home. My total Cost out of Pocket was $1775.
Still, something I wasn't prepared for but I'm glad this was fixed. Some Research on the Internet and I found out a lot of Blue-Tec's had that problem.
YMMV. Good Luck.


----------

